# htacces - 404 Umleitung  nicht bei PHP Websites? Tip gesucht



## noki (14. Februar 2005)

Hi,
meine 404'er htaccess Umleitung auf eine Ersatzseite funktioniert - nur nicht wenn jemand eine nicht-vorhandene *.php* Website eingibt. Ich kann jede beliebige (oder auch keine) Phantasie Extension angeben - nur wenn *.php* auftaucht,  alles nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben an was dies liegen könnte? Mein Hoster ist 1&1. Weder fand ich Infos zu diesem für mich  sich stellendem Phänomen, noch habe ich eigene Erklärungsansätze.


----------



## budking (14. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte genau das gleich Problem hängt irgendwie mit 1&1 zusammen. Nach stundenlanger Suche, hab ich irgendwann dass hier gefunden.

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.wo-du-wolle.com/404.php

Warum es damit letztendlich funktioniert kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber vielleicht kann da jemand anders weiterhelfen, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------

